# Anyone Remember This During The 2016 Debate.....The Clinton Chickens Have Come Home To Roost !



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

*Then candidate Trump was correct !*

*The Clinton's are screwed as of TODAY !*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

This thread is titled and concerns your vitriol for a woman. 

Got it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> This thread is titled and concerns your vitriol for a woman.
> 
> Got it.


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> This thread is titled and concerns your vitriol for a woman.
> 
> Got it.


You tell’um Racist J!!  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tell’um Racist J!!  Fries U!  What a deal!


Polly wanna cracker?


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> This thread is titled and concerns your vitriol for a woman.
> 
> Got it.


*HRC is not Woman......She is a _ _ _ _ _....*

*Take your pick filling in the blanks.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Polly wanna cracker?


Racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racist.


Was that a self proclamation?


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that a self proclamation?



*I proclaim he made a valid observation.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I proclaim he made a valid observation.*


One of yours . . .


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One of yours . . .



*That's funny you posted that....*

*The shit bag Reid is out spewing crap again....his cancer is in remission. ( so he says... )*

*He and his son are Intimately involved in the Uranium One Land swap scandal.....*

*Maybe you should research that before you talk shit about Cliven Bundy...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's funny you posted that....*
> 
> *The shit bag Reid is out spewing crap again....his cancer is in remission. ( so he says... )*
> 
> ...


Reality vs your harebrained, long ago debunked conspiracy theories.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality vs your harebrained, long ago debunked conspiracy theories.



*No old man......you really should do some research.*

*Harry Reid and his son Rory Reid were involved in the *
*criminal land swaps that resulted in Uranium One gaining*
*control of AMERICAN URANIUM MINING...The Ore content *
*validation was couriered by none other than one Robert Mueller....*

*Look it up o grossly under informed one.....*

*Government documents, not AP releases.....*


----------

